# Lightning



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Took a few attempts and managed this without a tripod on a longish exposure.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

That's good going w/o a tripod


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good shot,

With a bit of post processing and maybe shooting in RAW that would be a *great* shot.


----------

